# Loader / Skid on the streets?



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm sure this answer may be different based on location but over the last few snow storms I have noticed an increased amount of small loaders and skid steers driving up the streets. No plates or anything on them and cops seem to just drive right past them. Are they allowed? I mean would it be legal for me to run a whole route with a loader/skid traveling the streets?


----------



## jg244888 (Dec 22, 2008)

ive often woundered that to, i dont think that the cops really care when its a storm. in the summer when the landscapers drve skids from site to site is that ok. ive heard saturday mornings is the only time there allowed. ive also seen backhoes during friday rush hr traffic though. so i dont know


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

jg244888;724765 said:


> ive often woundered that to, i dont think that the cops really care when its a storm. in the summer when the landscapers drve skids from site to site is that ok. ive heard saturday mornings is the only time there allowed. ive also seen backhoes during friday rush hr traffic though. so i dont know


I've never seen skids driven more then a 1/4 mile down the street and that's rare. I see backhoes or wheel loader's all the time. The co. and private owners drive theirs around all over the place here.


----------



## jg244888 (Dec 22, 2008)

in toronto i see skids all the time on the road chech this out http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/vehicle/smvs.shtml


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

drivewaydoctor;724729 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm sure this answer may be different based on location but over the last few snow storms I have noticed an increased amount of small loaders and skid steers driving up the streets. No plates or anything on them and cops seem to just drive right past them. Are they allowed? I mean would it be legal for me to run a whole route with a loader/skid traveling the streets?


yes and no. loaders/backhoes are still supposed to be registered as special vehicles which gives you a plate but you don't have to get it inspected, at least in NY. now i also drive my skidsteer all around Batavia, usually well over a mile worth of road travel. put my four ways on and a strobe light and i never have a problem.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

jg244888;724784 said:


> in toronto i see skids all the time on the road chech this out http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/dandv/vehicle/smvs.shtml


Wow so we, in Toronto, can drive a loader/skid on the streets as long as we display the slow moving vehicle sign on the back of it... No plate required... This might just change my plan for what equipment I buy for next winter...


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

it all depends Florida u can drive any type of machine down the road just no interstates as long as u had an orange reflective triangle in the rear doesn't even need lights except maybe at night no special license or endorsement there were days in the middle of rush hour traffic i would drive a 623B model CAT scraper in down town Orlando never got bothered by cops didn't even have an escort one time we moved an komatsu WA 320 with no brakes 6 miles (that's what buckets are for) lol i could even ride along the main highway with a TRACKED skid steer (really not fun) so all it depends on ur local. Mass totally different everything needs to be registered insured u need a special hydraulic/hoist license. now these are fun to drive down the road hehe







U feel like a GOD in rush hour traffic lol its amazing how fast people get out of ur way


----------



## jg244888 (Dec 22, 2008)

drivewaydoctor;724807 said:


> Wow so we, in Toronto, can drive a loader/skid on the streets as long as we display the slow moving vehicle sign on the back of it... No plate required... This might just change my plan for what equipment I buy for next winter...


i dont even think most of them go as far as to put a smv sign!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

All our stuff has SMV signs and we drive them everywhere.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The guy I use has a Volvo BL70. He drives it everywhere. He doesn't have a SMV sign but this thing does 55 km/hr.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Amazing...

Well I just looked into rental of an S175 and man talk about expensive... $2760 per month on rental or $300 per day. Wow... Maybe I'll wait till summer and buy something used outright. Maybe a small deer with snow blower attachment or something like that for a residential route.


----------



## Plowfast9957 (Feb 14, 2005)

In Massachusetts you dont have to register each piece. The Co. I work for has plates that say Owner/contractor on them with magnets on the back. They have about 10 of them and put them on whatever is being driven over the road.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

drivewaydoctor;724866 said:


> Amazing...
> 
> Well I just looked into rental of an S175 and man talk about expensive... $2760 per month on rental or $300 per day. Wow... Maybe I'll wait till summer and buy something used outright. Maybe a small deer with snow blower attachment or something like that for a residential route.


That's a stupid price for a skidsteer. Keep your eyes open this summer, there are going to be some deals out there.

They just lowered interest rates yesterday. I'm sure you could finance one pretty cheap.

I think I would find something faster from site to site to do driveways.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

cet;724885 said:


> That's a stupid price for a skidsteer. Keep your eyes open this summer, there are going to be some deals out there.
> 
> They just lowered interest rates yesterday. I'm sure you could finance one pretty cheap.
> 
> I think I would find something faster from site to site to do driveways.


Yeah the one reason I'm considering a loader of some kind is I have a commercial lot I do now and I have officially run out of places to put the snow... Its a small parking lot surrounded on all sides by a brick wall. Its easy to do and quick but the wall is causing issues with snow placement. I wouldn't mind a loader to actually move some of the snow around the wall to another part of their property.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i'll tell you what, you get the right size skidsteer and they will out plow a pick-up anyday of the week. i know the rental on them are extremely expensive but if you have semi-large commercial lots, they are worth the money hands down.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a 325 JD. It is a 2 speed. One of the guys has used it to plow and it is quick. We only have the bucket to use and it was still quick. Your sites need to be close though.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

well ya definately. i have four large lots all within a half mile of each other, but i have a 10 foot blade, 6 foot pusher and the bucket, so we just bring the attachments and i let my guy do his thing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;724853 said:


> All our stuff has SMV signs and we drive them everywhere.


Even to the coffee shop?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

You can rent for $1600 a month no problem for a large skid.

I have 3 right now. One is from a landscaper for $600 a month, 2 are from pool companies for a bit more.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;724917 said:


> Even to the coffee shop?


No silly that's what pickups are for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;724919 said:


> No silly that's what pickups are for.


I know, only an a-hole would ask a question like that.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Pristine PM ltd;724918 said:


> You can rent for $1600 a month no problem for a large skid.
> 
> I have 3 right now. One is from a landscaper for $600 a month, 2 are from pool companies for a bit more.


Thats a good idea. I'll look for companies wanting to rent them out. Thats a great deal you got there.


----------



## gary42095 (Jan 4, 2009)

i know the bobcat dealer near me does "snow rental" agreements. which is considerably cheaper than normal rental. considering they are not in use as much in winter the company is happy to get guarateed income and claim minimal use on the machines for the rental amounts, assuming they are used only for snow i bought my s250 2 speed with 39 hrs on it (snow rental) and saved over 10 g's


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

leasing em is the way to go as long as you get the leased hours out of them/ or have contracts to cover their time sitting in the shop looking all shiny and pretty


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

augerandblade;725134 said:


> leasing em is the way to go as long as you get the leased hours out of them/ or have contracts to cover their time sitting in the shop looking all shiny and pretty


Yeah I have no use for it in the summer so it would simply sit in my shop waiting for snow.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

In town here we got guys in lawntractors with SMV signs pn the back/ Never get hassled by the cops A while back they got real snitty running blue lights on the municipal streets and highways. But this year the plow people are strobing blue through town with the 0pp leaving them alone. We swithced to yellow I got stopped running a sweeper on a tractor through town running a blue light from the winter work. The cop opened the cab door and yelled I could give you a 150 buck fine for the blue light being on when your not on the lot. Yes Sir No Sir 3 bags full Sir.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

drivewaydoctor;724898 said:


> Yeah the one reason I'm considering a loader of some kind is I have a commercial lot I do now and I have officially run out of places to put the snow... Its a small parking lot surrounded on all sides by a brick wall. Its easy to do and quick but the wall is causing issues with snow placement. I wouldn't mind a loader to actually move some of the snow around the wall to another part of their property.


 All of my lots get an additional charge to haul out snow or to restack with a loader. You need that cost put in writing and charge the owners for the rental of loader. If you only have the one small lot that needs snow piled. You might try getting a nearby contractor to pile it for you.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

fisher guy;724823 said:


> it all depends Florida u can drive any type of machine down the road just no interstates as long as u had an orange reflective triangle in the rear doesn't even need lights except maybe at night no special license or endorsement there were days in the middle of rush hour traffic i would drive a 623B model CAT scraper in down town Orlando never got bothered by cops didn't even have an escort one time we moved an komatsu WA 320 with no brakes 6 miles (that's what buckets are for) lol i could even ride along the main highway with a TRACKED skid steer (really not fun) so all it depends on ur local. Mass totally different everything needs to be registered insured u need a special hydraulic/hoist license. now these are fun to drive down the road hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that you Cat or the company you work for? How do you like the Cat? I run a Case 530 and have wondered if the New Cats ride any better or worse than the old ones do?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

G Cooper on Nugget will rent for 1700, Metro East Rental on Kennedy for 1800 I think.


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I moved from the GTA 3 years ago and at that time I would estimate that 95% of snow removal equipment was pick-up trucks with plows. The only time you would see loaders, back hoes, SS was doing commercial work. Since moving to Barrie I see more tractors, loaders, SS etc. than plow trucks. This is my 3rd year running tractors on the road and have never been stopped by the cops. Like it was said before as long as you have a SMV sign on the back and are insured you can run on the roads. 

I was thinking of renting a SS for the winter but was getting prices of over $2000 per month. For the same money you can buy or lease one.


----------



## kmclawn (Nov 2, 2005)

I run these machines all over town and no problem as long as we run the yellow flashers and a slow moving sign on back.


















I do live in a farming community so it isn't uncommon to see skid steers and tractors on the roads.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

kmclawn;725589 said:


> I run these machines all over town and no problem as long as we run the yellow flashers and a slow moving sign on back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much did it cost you for that little tractor with the snowblower?


----------



## kmclawn (Nov 2, 2005)

redman6565;726039 said:


> how much did it cost you for that little tractor with the snowblower?


I paid about $8500.00 for the front mount with all the attachments.(snowblower, 60" mower deck, 51" broom and quick hitch, and cab w/heat.) It had 650 hours on it when I bought it.

The 770 I have about $13,000 invested in it.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Pristine PM ltd;724918 said:


> You can rent for $1600 a month no problem for a large skid.
> 
> I have 3 right now. One is from a landscaper for $600 a month, 2 are from pool companies for a bit more.


yeah because youve "found a connection locally" to rent someone elses used skids....

Go to a CAT or JD commercial dealer, youll spend 2k on something small monthly IF YOUR LUCKY, but consider at least 3k-4k for big skids or over the 3k range for anything tracked.

I considered a JD CT322 or CT332 and a CAT 287/297c cab skid track loader. The CAT was more than the Deere but i liked it more too. All 4 models were in the very high 2k range monthly signing a 5 month lease term for the winter. That was too much to "lose" and not have any more equipment for our business come spring time.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;726349 said:


> yeah because youve "found a connection locally" to rent someone elses used skids....
> 
> Go to a CAT or JD commercial dealer, youll spend 2k on something small monthly IF YOUR LUCKY, but consider at least 3k-4k for big skids or over the 3k range for anything tracked.
> 
> I considered a JD CT322 or CT332 and a CAT 287/297c cab skid track loader. The CAT was more than the Deere but i liked it more too. All 4 models were in the very high 2k range monthly signing a 5 month lease term for the winter. That was too much to "lose" and not have any more equipment for our business come spring time.


??????????????????

I rented a new cat fo $600 amonth 4 month min

they only wanted $2k for a end loader


----------



## SnowedUnder (Apr 2, 2008)

drivewaydoctor;724729 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm sure this answer may be different based on location but over the last few snow storms I have noticed an increased amount of small loaders and skid steers driving up the streets. No plates or anything on them and cops seem to just drive right past them. Are they allowed? I mean would it be legal for me to run a whole route with a loader/skid traveling the streets?


Construction equipment is treated like farm equipment in Ontario. You are allowed to have them on the road providing you have a caution triangle and aeither a blue or amber light (I am not sure which light). Perfectly legal. Mind you, I would make sure that your insurance company accepts that.

As for the pricing of skid steers, I rent them from a shop on Kipling in Etobicoe. They charge $185 plus 60 bucks for delivery or pick-up. They have medium to small skid steers. I occasional need one for my lots but I still want to buy a small loader...just because I'm stupid. I was hopeing that the Chinese loaders would invade Canada but so far, they are scarce or not worth the risk.

BTW, someone offered me a Chinese skid steer for 12 grand over the phone but I declined. For occasional use in snow, they may be good enough particularly if you have a truck to back them up in case of breakdowns and you are REAL handy with repairs.


----------



## SnowedUnder (Apr 2, 2008)

cretebaby;727292 said:


> ??????????????????
> 
> I rented a new cat fo $600 amonth 4 month min
> 
> they only wanted $2k for a end loader


Prices are radically different all over the US and Canada. Right now, if you need a loader and you are in Florida, they will give you one and fthrow in the free hookers. My friend bought a JD 544 for 50 grand recently from a Florida company.

If Obamanation blows the bank on infrustructure, heavy equipment will go back up all over the country.


----------



## SnowedUnder (Apr 2, 2008)

kmclawn;725589 said:


> I run these machines all over town and no problem as long as we run the yellow flashers and a slow moving sign on back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking piece. Have you tried a dozer blade on it for sidewalks? Or do you only do residential with it? What the hp?


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

SnowedUnder;727325 said:


> Construction equipment is treated like farm equipment in Ontario. You are allowed to have them on the road providing you have a caution triangle and aeither a blue or amber light (I am not sure which light). Perfectly legal. Mind you, I would make sure that your insurance company accepts that.
> 
> In Ottawa last year the police was warning everyone that was using a blue light to snowplow that they had to change to a yellow light. The Police started using blue/red lights. The fine was $150 if caught using a blue light on the street. If you where on private property and used a blue light they could not fined you. But City plows still use yellow and blue lights and the police leave them alone.


----------



## jg244888 (Dec 22, 2008)

whats the law on a utv?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

SnowedUnder;727326 said:


> Prices are radically different all over the US and Canada. Right now, if you need a loader and you are in Florida, they will give you one and fthrow in the free hookers. My friend bought a JD 544 for 50 grand recently from a Florida company.
> 
> If Obamanation blows the bank on infrustructure, heavy equipment will go back up all over the country.


that was 2 years ago and is ther normal winter/snow rate


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

JD Dave;724853 said:


> All our stuff has SMV signs and we drive them everywhere.


Ditto our John Deere and our Bobcat. Don't you city slickers know from SMV signs, you can buy 'em in the general store at the corner he he


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

drivewaydoctor;724866 said:


> Amazing...
> 
> Well I just looked into rental of an S175 and man talk about expensive... $2760 per month on rental or $300 per day. Wow... Maybe I'll wait till summer and buy something used outright. Maybe a small deer with snow blower attachment or something like that for a residential route.


We have a baby Bobcat 463 $25,000 with a 4 foot blower $5000, throw it in the back of a pick-up, doin' that since '94. Nice combo for tight spaces


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

SnowedUnder;727327 said:


> Nice looking piece. Have you tried a dozer blade on it for sidewalks? Or do you only do residential with it? What the hp?


What's your little front mount? we've got a little old F725 that on a good day can kick our little Bobcat 463's butt for volume per minute and throwing distance.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We road our backhoes, loaders and tractor, and skids all the time. Triangle and light on-never a problem.


----------



## kmclawn (Nov 2, 2005)

SnowedUnder;727327 said:


> Nice looking piece. Have you tried a dozer blade on it for sidewalks? Or do you only do residential with it? What the hp?












Yes I have a blade for it and it works really good for the wet snow and scraping the hardpack. It is a F932 and has a 28 hp 3 cylinder gas in it. As it is, it weighs 2700 lbs. It really works great for residential work.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

What's the largest plow/pusher you guys run on the road? Dave, do you move the 12' (or 14'??... not sure) pushers on the road? I'm sure if its at night and in industrial areas it shouldn't be much of an issue.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

musclecarboy;729570 said:


> What's the largest plow/pusher you guys run on the road? Dave, do you move the 12' (or 14'??... not sure) pushers on the road? I'm sure if its at night and in industrial areas it shouldn't be much of an issue.


We bring 16's down during the day but we never move stuff during a storm.


----------



## SnowedUnder (Apr 2, 2008)

JD Dave;729585 said:


> We bring 16's down during the day but we never move stuff during a storm.


Transport 16's. Mounted? I'm suprised because I don't think there is a width exemption to 16 feet. Correct me if I'm wrong, but anything past 12 feet needs a following vehicle and a temporary Provincial permit.

I don't do this for a living but I remember when I moved some wide and heavy equipment to my plant, the trucking company charged me for permit fees.

Having said all this, it just occured to me that the guy I met in central Ontario was running running a tractor on the road with a 14 footer. Either he was illegal or I'm missing something.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SnowedUnder;729602 said:


> Transport 16's. Mounted? I'm suprised because I don't think there is a width exemption to 16 feet. Correct me if I'm wrong, but anything past 12 feet needs a following vehicle and a temporary Provincial permit.
> 
> I don't do this for a living but I remember when I moved some wide and heavy equipment to my plant, the trucking company charged me for permit fees.
> 
> Having said all this, it just occured to me that the guy I met in central Ontario was running running a tractor on the road with a 14 footer. Either he was illegal or I'm missing something.


Farm is allowed up to 18ft which when plowing were not farming so we hope nothing happens. Never had a problem in the winter, touch wood.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

never had a problem with SS or telehandler....we drive the telehandler in the streets almost everyday for 9 months out of the year.....we used to run an old grain wagon to haul old shingles in up and down all the roads and never had one problem...no property taxes, no title, no plates, and no insurance.....just a SMV sign...


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Once again I live in the wrong place. Everything here in Quebec that goes on the road needs a plate. My tractors cost me $45.00 on month to be plated. If you are a farmer you have a C plate that costs $18.00 for the year. Any plow that exceeds the width of the vehicle needs an excessive width permit, which costs $50.00 a month. If you exceed 12 feet you need a vehicle escort. Once again farmers are exempt. One way around this, is to extend your mirrors to the width of your plow. There are limits to what they will tolerate.
The other solution is to buy those extend-able plows that are so common here in Quebec. When you road your vehicle its 8 feet wide, when you work it extends to as much as 14 feet. As for skid steers, and the likes, you can get them plated at $45.00 a month. Everything that goes on the road here has to be road legal. Meaning turn singles, brake lights, and front lights. Just flashing lights, or whirly light wont do. Lastly the drivers of all these vehicles must have a valid drivers license.
True story: last year my truck with a 12 foot plow, pulls out of mall we do. He needs to go on the road for under 100 feet to get to the next place. Gets nailed for excessive width, $600.00 fine. Oh did I mention it was 2 AM. I got more of them, but you get the idea.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Theres alot of things that dont make much sense in that province of yours Paul.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

we live just 10K frm p q border but wouldnt dare work there


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Neige;729888 said:


> Once again I live in the wrong place. Everything here in Quebec that goes on the road needs a plate. My tractors cost me $45.00 on month to be plated. If you are a farmer you have a C plate that costs $18.00 for the year. Any plow that exceeds the width of the vehicle needs an excessive width permit, which costs $50.00 a month. If you exceed 12 feet you need a vehicle escort. Once again farmers are exempt. One way around this, is to extend your mirrors to the width of your plow. There are limits to what they will tolerate.
> The other solution is to buy those extend-able plows that are so common here in Quebec. When you road your vehicle its 8 feet wide, when you work it extends to as much as 14 feet. As for skid steers, and the likes, you can get them plated at $45.00 a month. Everything that goes on the road here has to be road legal. Meaning turn singles, brake lights, and front lights. Just flashing lights, or whirly light wont do. Lastly the drivers of all these vehicles must have a valid drivers license.
> True story: last year my truck with a 12 foot plow, pulls out of mall we do. He needs to go on the road for under 100 feet to get to the next place. Gets nailed for excessive width, $600.00 fine. Oh did I mention it was 2 AM. I got more of them, but you get the idea.


Ah wonderful Quebec....a strip joint and booze hall on every corner...but don't drive 10' without the correct permits....can't imagine what the permit fee is for a dancer's license is 

love a lot about Canada but the socialist heavy handed gov't really is amazing....probally be seeing more of it soon here too with our new "change" president....remember folks changes is not always for the better 

As for us...SOV cover most equipment....but if you are really commerical better to plate and insure it or you are asking for trouble....local PD's tend to look other way on much of it during snow storms.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;729893 said:


> Theres alot of things that dont make much sense in that province of yours Paul.


I think this might be a whole thread on it's own. LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

SD-Dave;729969 said:


> Ah wonderful Quebec....a strip joint and booze hall on every corner...but don't drive 10' without the correct permits....can't imagine what the permit fee is for a dancer's license is
> 
> love a lot about Canada but the socialist heavy handed gov't really is amazing....probally be seeing more of it soon here too with our new "change" president....remember folks changes is not always for the better
> 
> As for us...SOV cover most equipment....but if you are really commerical better to plate and insure it or you are asking for trouble....local PD's tend to look other way on much of it during snow storms.


Please don't compare Quebec to the rest of Canada and no offense to Paul.


----------



## Elite_Maint (Nov 23, 2008)

drivewaydoctor;724729 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm sure this answer may be different based on location but over the last few snow storms I have noticed an increased amount of small loaders and skid steers driving up the streets. No plates or anything on them and cops seem to just drive right past them. Are they allowed? I mean would it be legal for me to run a whole route with a loader/skid traveling the streets?


The Skid/loaders you see driving around Toronto all have a permit plate on the side that says they are working for the City of Toronto. But, i think as long as your insured and have a SMV sign with a beacon it's all legal.
I personally wouldn't use a skid to do residential driveways. With the money a skid costs i would only use it for commercial properties.

Anyways, check this out you might find it interesting. http://construction.newholland.com/home.aspx?RL=ENNA


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

JD Dave;729973 said:


> Please don't compare Quebec to the rest of Canada and no offense to Paul.


don't get me wrong...I love Canada...only 30 miles from the border....Quebec has its issues...I know you other provinces have some real disputes with them...that said I love Quebec and the rest of Canada...just can't stand the liberal socialist politics...too invasive too restrictive.

Plow Hard!


----------



## SnowedUnder (Apr 2, 2008)

Neige;729888 said:


> True story: last year my truck with a 12 foot plow, pulls out of mall we do. He needs to go on the road for under 100 feet to get to the next place. Gets nailed for excessive width, $600.00 fine. Oh did I mention it was 2 AM. I got more of them, but you get the idea.


How about accidentally sliding to the middle of the intersection on a red light then deciding it's safer to go through to the other side and then the next thing I know, I'm chased down by a police car. Did I mention it was a completely empty road in Montreal and it was four in the morning?

Le cochon besoin l'argent....


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

E Maintenance;730060 said:


> The Skid/loaders you see driving around Toronto all have a permit plate on the side that says they are working for the City of Toronto. But, i think as long as your insured and have a SMV sign with a beacon it's all legal.
> I personally wouldn't use a skid to do residential driveways. With the money a skid costs i would only use it for commercial properties.
> 
> Anyways, check this out you might find it interesting. http://construction.newholland.com/home.aspx?RL=ENNA


I'm sure it's been said and all that, but I'm late to this topic..

Toronto, throw the slow moving sign, and your fine on the road, operator doesn't even need a drivers license. All the equipment is not for city, sure city uses alot of hired equipment for bus stops, but alot of equipment is non city used. like ours. I use to run it on a route around the shop, before I had my drivers, never had a problem. now only time it runs the road is for snow relocates that are close to the shop. I think you have to have correct lights (white front and red in the back) at night. for it to be all legal and set.

We don't do resi, but when you consider of price to buy a skid vs truck, cost to operator a truck vs skid, and the fact i would say that a skid will break down alot less then a truck and plow, and that you can scoop the snow and place it nicer. Skid is a great option, if your not spending 80% of your time driving between driveways. one down side is the noise at 3am might annoy some people.


----------



## SnowedUnder (Apr 2, 2008)

Bruce'sEx;730193 said:


> I'm sure it's been said and all that, but I'm late to this topic..
> 
> Toronto, throw the slow moving sign, and your fine on the road, operator doesn't even need a drivers license. All the equipment is not for city, sure city uses alot of hired equipment for bus stops, but alot of equipment is non city used. like ours. I use to run it on a route around the shop, before I had my drivers, never had a problem. now only time it runs the road is for snow relocates that are close to the shop. I think you have to have correct lights (white front and red in the back) at night. for it to be all legal and set.
> 
> We don't do resi, but when you consider of price to buy a skid vs truck, cost to operator a truck vs skid, and the fact i would say that a skid will break down alot less then a truck and plow, and that you can scoop the snow and place it nicer. Skid is a great option, if your not spending 80% of your time driving between driveways. one down side is the noise at 3am might annoy some people.


I don't want to get into any great debate about skidsteer versus pick-ups. Let's jsut say one has the advantage of travelling long distances between sites and the other one is tougher, more maneuverable and can pile higher. If I left it on site, skidsteer, but truck otherswise.

What I can NEVER get past when I use a skidsteer is "feeling" I'm still in it two hours after I parked it.


----------



## Luke_P (Sep 16, 2008)

driveway doctor your question is pretty much answered i guess but here is a interesting one most people dont know, there is all kinds of unplated equipment on ontario roads everyday there is JD daves farm exemption but there is also a construction equipment exemption. I am not even sure if insurance is required(you would have to be an idiot not to). Ovbious ones are Backhoes(i put hours and hours on mine on the road) graders, grad alls (looks like a boom truck with a excavator on the back) next time you see a large mobile crane or concrete pump truck on the 401 look for a plate, you will not find one, they aren't even annualy inspected other then the lifting device inspection!!


----------



## Luke_P (Sep 16, 2008)

PS you only need the slow moving sign if your are slow moving if you can maintain a certain speed, above 40 or 50 kph i believe you don't need that either


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

do you have a machine that travels over 40 mph?


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

scrathc that...caught the kph just now..damn canadiens ahaha


----------



## Luke_P (Sep 16, 2008)

redman no i do not and from what i understand you can get in trouble for putting a slow moving sign on a vehicle that is not slow moving, we've got a law for everything!! but the cranes and pump trucks i mentioned can reach that speed usually 50 to 60 mph crusing down our expressways just thought it was funny


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Luke_P;732707 said:


> driveway doctor your question is pretty much answered i guess but here is a interesting one most people dont know, there is all kinds of unplated equipment on ontario roads everyday there is JD daves farm exemption but there is also a construction equipment exemption. I am not even sure if insurance is required(you would have to be an idiot not to). Ovbious ones are Backhoes(i put hours and hours on mine on the road) graders, grad alls (looks like a boom truck with a excavator on the back) next time you see a large mobile crane or concrete pump truck on the 401 look for a plate, you will not find one, they aren't even annualy inspected other then the lifting device inspection!!


You can add sweepers, water trucks, vaccuum trucks, crash trucks to that list too. Plate is usually replaced with a sign "Road Maintenance Equipment"-what a joke. All you need is liability insurance and your good. None pay tolls either.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Luke-here in the states they require a license plate


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

redman6565;732823 said:


> here in the states they require a license plate


Not all of them


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

cretebaby;732824 said:


> Not all of them


haha why what did you pull off? lol


----------



## Luke_P (Sep 16, 2008)

some provinces here need plates to, quebec from what ive seen on here and newfoundland(firsthand knowledge) which is odd because they are one of the most hands off provinces, problem was people getting hurt\killed and equipment operators\owners not having liability insurance, will likely come to ontario one day.....


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

probably, if its on the road it should be licensed...not that i enjoy paying the extra amount for my loaders and crap but atleast its plated, says "special" on it which means im slow moving and we dont get bothered


----------



## Luke_P (Sep 16, 2008)

had to laugh just remebered a friend of mine that lives about 40 min out of sarnia in real heavy farm country took a vintage 40's dragline excavator about 2 miles down a gravel rd, story goes guy bought it for a pond, neighbour buys for his, i buy for mine, all the while getting more and more farmarized controls and fixes as it goes, imagine having a major failure and having 20 or more tons of antique scrap metal stuck in the road, i would imagine someone would be fining you for something, then again down there.....might just be a good ole time


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i drove my sicard truck in my pic from brockport to batavia, which is about a 20 minute drive, on the road...interesting, got a ton of stares thats for sure


----------



## Luke_P (Sep 16, 2008)

good times for sure


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

damn thing does over 50


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Have heard of someone driving down a road in the area by me with the loader arms up with their bucket or 14' pusher up in the air and cars were driving under the pusher or trying to avoid it. Crazy sometimes. 
I've driven our skid loader for a brief time on a busy road with just my lights on past a cop before, they seem to be ok with it since its right after a storm for cleanup work.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

mklawnman;732919 said:


> Have heard of someone driving down a road in the area by me with the loader arms up with their bucket or 14' pusher up in the air and cars were driving under the pusher or trying to avoid it. Crazy sometimes.
> I've driven our skid loader for a brief time on a busy road with just my lights on past a cop before, they seem to be ok with it since its right after a storm for cleanup work.


that s.o.b is lucky, theres a lawsuit waiting to happen. i drive loaders all over the place, i try and avoid moving the 16 ft pushers durign the day but it is what it is. generally just our 10 ft and 12ft move but like i said, sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Honestly I have no problem plating anything that goes on the road, kinda makes sense. I feel safer knowing that the guy driving the equipment has to have a valid drivers license. All this costs more, but if you compare insurance rates between Quebec and Ontario we pay considerably less. It costs me around $380 a year to insure my pick up, I have friends in Toronto who got rid of their cars cause its just to expensive to insure. You win some you lose some, its always greener at the neighbor.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;732932 said:


> Honestly I have no problem plating anything that goes on the road, kinda makes sense. I feel safer knowing that the guy driving the equipment has to have a valid drivers license. All this costs more, but if you compare insurance rates between Quebec and Ontario we pay considerably less. It costs me around $380 a year to insure my pick up, I have friends in Toronto who got rid of their cars cause its just to expensive to insure. You win some you lose some, its always greener at the neighbor.


$380 for a pickup, I'm moving to Montreal. We pay over 3 times that.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

JD Dave;732970 said:


> $380 for a pickup, I'm moving to Montreal. We pay over 3 times that.


. . . and 3 times the the snow . Is this heaven, no it's Montreal!!tymusic, said JD Dave


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

heather lawn spray;733064 said:


> . . . and 3 times the the snow . Is this heaven, no it's Montreal!!tymusic, said JD Dave


And all the french women.


----------



## knewt23 (Feb 3, 2009)

drivewaydoctor;724729 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm sure this answer may be different based on location but over the last few snow storms I have noticed an increased amount of small loaders and skid steers driving up the streets. No plates or anything on them and cops seem to just drive right past them. Are they allowed? I mean would it be legal for me to run a whole route with a loader/skid traveling the streets?


I have 5 S250s 2 speeds on the road in Ottawa, and have been doing snow removal for 7 years and never had an issue with licences. Each bobcat is meant to have a smv sign and each bobcat must have a municipal snow removal plate.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

knewt23;740825 said:


> I have 5 S250s 2 speeds on the road in Ottawa, and have been doing snow removal for 7 years and never had an issue with licences. Each bobcat is meant to have a smv sign and each bobcat must have a municipal snow removal plate.


Your municipal plate????????????jis that like a licence, or a yearly permit????


----------



## knewt23 (Feb 3, 2009)

its a permit to allow you to plow in the city.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

knewt23;740904 said:


> its a permit to allow you to plow in the city.


can somebody explain this to my addled little brain or is this just a city cash grab?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

knewt23;740904 said:


> its a permit to allow you to plow in the city.


Thats incredible!!!!!!!!!!!do they enforce it??????


----------

